# Hal Chittum's new skiff



## JRH (Mar 18, 2007)

There is some serious shilling going on at a different forum...new hull design, super duper materials you've never seen before, greatest skiff in the galaxy, rides like a Marquesa and drafts like a Whipray, blah, blah, blah, blah, blah, blah. Here is a picture of the prototype:


----------



## thresher (Dec 18, 2006)

It's always flattering when someone says their boat "rides like yours" when you're a manufacturer but I bet it gets a little old too. Is that really a plywood deck?


----------



## deerfly (Mar 10, 2007)

Ah extremely cool. The deck and console kinda remind of my Mitchell project, except I'm using some old sign board donated by captnron, which is really way cooler than regular old plywood.  

As far as being the best skiff in the galaxy we'll have to wait and see on that. Given Hal has anything to do with it I would expect plenty of hype and certainly some of it is probably warranted. But I can't imagine what they could be doing that raises the bar any more than Gordon, ECC and HB have done already. Even if they're one step ahead of Nasa's composite suppliers who could afford it?


----------



## JRH (Mar 18, 2007)

> It's always flattering when someone says their boat "rides like yours" when you're a manufacturer but I bet it gets a little old too.


Well, that would mean the shill is flattering Hal when the shill compares it to HBs. Think about it....




> Is that really a plywood deck?





> Here is a picture of the *prototype:*


----------



## deerfly (Mar 10, 2007)

I can't quite make out the motor HP, whats the power rating do you know?


----------



## JRH (Mar 18, 2007)

I'll have to consult with captnron, but I think this puts my skiff down to the 17th most perfect lagoon boat and his skiff down to 14th. It's getting hard to keep up with the Joneses when the greatest skiff in the galaxy is trumped every other month...


----------



## JRH (Mar 18, 2007)

> I can't quite make out the motor HP, whats the power rating do you know?



It's a 90 Yamaha. 

These are the rumored stats:

_Wt. 380, Length 18-0, Dead rise at transom 12 degrees.

Hull, deck and parts will be built with high temperature post cured epoxy with S-core, Nomex, S-glass, and E-glass and Carbon_


----------



## deerfly (Mar 10, 2007)

> > I can't quite make out the motor HP, whats the power rating do you know?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thats what it kinda looked like to me from the pic, but that didn't register as valid in my mind for a super skinny skiff, especially one from another galaxy. So lessee, 380lb dry weight, 18' LOA and they put a 90HP on it? The motor probably weighs 220lbs itself or half as much as the hull? Weird me thinks unless they want it to cruise around 60mph.


----------



## thresher (Dec 18, 2006)

I knew it was a prototype, J, my question stemmed from the impracticality of plywood on water. Not that I could think of anything better to use - what would they use instead?


----------



## Guest (Jul 14, 2008)

> I'll have to consult with captnron, but I think this puts my skiff down to the 17th most perfect lagoon boat and his skiff down to 14th. It's getting hard to keep up with the Joneses when the greatest skiff in the galaxy is trumped every other month...


I'll help ya out here. Your boat @ 17th minus my boat @ 14th puts us at number 3 doesn't it? :-/ Add deerfly and I think we can squeak out a little more.


----------



## Guest (Jul 14, 2008)

> ... my question stemmed from the impracticality of plywood on water. ..


Everybody is doing it. ;D ;D ;D ;D


----------



## JRH (Mar 18, 2007)

> I knew it was a prototype, J, my question stemmed from the impracticality of plywood on water.  Not that I could think of anything better to use - what would they use instead?



Ah, gotcha. Gordon did the same thing with the Ambush prototype.

Not sure what else could be used.

Here is another pic:


----------



## Guest (Jul 14, 2008)

I'm with deerfly, why do they need a 90?

I agree with the 2 smoke but why not a 50 or 70 and save some weight on the transom?

I like this version.










Bill has some serious photoshop skills


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

That not photoshopped thats testing with the plug out ;D

Has anyone thrown out a price yet?


----------



## deerfly (Mar 10, 2007)

> Has anyone thrown out a price yet?


Probably not until I see it...


----------



## JRH (Mar 18, 2007)

> Probably not until I see it...


 ;D


There was a price thrown around that it would be at or near the $ of a HB Marquesa.


----------



## Guest (Jul 14, 2008)

> That not photoshopped thats testing with the plug out ;D
> 
> Has anyone thrown out a price yet?


Nice try, but if you were in the know, you would know that it has a gas leak. First pic is helium infused, second is is where it leaked out. ;D ;D ;D


----------



## Bob (Feb 2, 2007)

I warned them that they needed to use the "Good" beachballs and not the Walmart specials.


----------



## Guest (Jul 14, 2008)

> I warned them that they needed to use the "Good" beachballs and not the Walmart specials.


@ 3 for $1 who could resist? :-/ Fill them on the balloon isle.


----------



## teamhellbent (Jun 21, 2008)

Any talk of when he's going into production ? I still need a job.


----------



## JoeWelbourn (Dec 11, 2006)

Brian (Hellbent),

Call me. I have been trying to get in touch with you. Call 813.928.9887 ASAP.

Joe
Carbon Marine.


----------



## Benzo (Oct 17, 2007)

> > I knew it was a prototype, J, my question stemmed from the impracticality of plywood on water.  Not that I could think of anything better to use - what would they use instead?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Going to have to keep an eye out next time I'm around the Lorolai!


----------



## JoeWelbourn (Dec 11, 2006)

I have been talking to Hal about this skiff since last Sept.  It will be a premium skiff meaning not inexpensively priced.  I do not think that is a trade secret he wish I not disclose. Hal's style is about using the best materials available. He never used an exact number, but other than the protoype plywood, the final boat will use extremely exotic materials and manufactuiring methods.  Hal has asked me to help with the platforms, carbon fiber and/or aramid.  

I will be in his shop over the next few weeks to explore platform designs.

I estimate a $35K plus price (NOTE: strictly my estimate.  I could be wrong. So don't shoot me.)


----------



## Bob (Feb 2, 2007)

I would expect platforms made out of titanium if the skiff is truly going to be made out the best materials for the application.


----------



## billy (Aug 5, 2008)

so is the boat company going to be called Hal's Bay Boat works since the new boat rides like a marquesa and drafts like a wipray? :-?


----------



## TomFL (Oct 2, 2007)

The Yammy in the pic weighs about 265lbs if my memory serves me right, I think its about the lightest 90 around, 3 cyl and all. If they were looking to built the lightest combo possible with 90 horses on the back, that's the motor.

T


----------



## Guest (Aug 5, 2008)

> The Yammy in the pic weighs about 265lbs if my memory serves me right, I think its about the lightest 90 around, 3 cyl and all. If they were looking to built the lightest combo possible with 90 horses on the back, that's the motor.
> 
> T



Don't think weight is the issue here. IMHO, it has to do with the fact that it's supposed to be the the most advanced design and built with the most advanced materials and construction techniques which has many of us wondering why it needs a 90 HP to push it. Bass boat mentality? I would be more impressed if it would do 30 with a 25 hp 4 stroke.  and the std motor maybe the new Yami FI 40 HP pushing it in the mid to upper 30's @ 10 mpg.


----------

